# Soused onions



## Loralyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone have a recipe for soused onions. I had them in a buffet at a real neat museum called Genesee Country Village in New York. I googled soused onions and nothing comes up but that's what they were called on the menu. They were sliced, cooked and served warm and buttery with something else for flavor but I'm not sure what. There may have been cheese in them. Onions were the only ingredient as far as vegetables. There was no meat either.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Here ya go!
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...nREWAAAAIBAJ&sjid=6BQEAAAAIBAJ&pg=4174,147071

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I see this isn't QUITE what you wanted...

Everything I saw that was "soused" had some type of booze it was marinated in. I am betting that maybe it was an onions marinated in beer, maybe?

Of course, in the recipe I linked to above, you could just leave out the tomatoes and probably the raisins...would for sure keep the brown sugar though.

Mon


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if they were simply sauteed in clarified butter. That may be what's giving you the "cheese" flavor. The pan could have been deglazed with beer or some type of wine. Just a small amount to boost the flavor. Since you didn't include a comment about beer, my guess is that it may have been a sweet wine. Thus the name "Soused".

Or, perhaps a red wine or other type vinegar was used. One of the components of souse meat (head cheese) is vinegar. 

Just 2-cents.
Lee


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

The ones I make aren't called that but I saute the onions in a bit of butter until they are getting soft and then add wine--turn up the heat and reduce the wine until it is about only 1/3 of what I put in--I generally use the onion and wine combo to the frying pan after I fry a steak and use it to deglaze the pan and get all of the yummy drippings. Then add a bit more butter and serve alongside the meat. It is about the consistency of a soft marmalade.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Now that I think of it--do a search on onion marmalade because that might be what you had.


----------



## Loralyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks. I think we are getting closer. They did not have a boozy taste or a real sweet taste. Kind of an augratin taste. Maybe if I research souseing I can come up with something similar, as I don't know what souseing is.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't hold me to it, but I'm pretty sure of this. I remember this from a while back, it seems like. It's onions sauteed in butter and a little bit of chicken stock. Closer to the end a little vodka is added, then cheese. Some put the onions in a gratin dish, cover with cheese, then stick in the oven to melt.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Loralyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks TSYORK. That sounds like it might be it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's a recipe for seafood and soused vegetables. It says to cook the vegetables first in the "poaching liquid" and then cook the seafood, so this might be close to what you're looking for.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/sewinandsousedvegeta_85871.shtml

This is a list of the vegetables and poaching liquid:
4 celery sticks
4 carrots 
2 large onions 
2 bay leaves
1 tsp black peppercorns
1 tsp coriander seeds
400ml/14fl oz dry white wine
200ml/7fl oz white wine vinegar

Here's another recipe with a TON of ingredients and steps, lol, but it also talks about soused vegetables. It sounds similar to the one above.

http://www.swansealife.co.uk/food-and-drink/sick-of-turkey.html

For the soused vegetables
â¢ 250g shallots
â¢ 250g celery
â¢ 250g leeks
â¢ 5g black peppercorns
â¢ 10g thyme
â¢ 1 vanilla pod
â¢ 1 litre of white wine vinegar
â¢ 250g caster sugar (or to taste)

This one says you should do this a WEEK before serving them, wow! Hope this helps.


----------



## Loralyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks caliemoonbeam for going through all that trouble to find those recipes. Your right, there are a lot of steps.
I think the one tsyork has is the one I am looking for. The chicken stock is the ingredient I could not think of. I tried it last night and it was pretty close. Try it for your selves. It is really good and inexpensive to bring to a potluck.


----------

